# Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nicht)



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell 








*Tierrechtler: 
Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nicht) ​*
Die "Freunde" der spendensammelnden Tierrechtsszene haben laut SüdwestPresse wieder einmal einen Angler angezeigt.

Diesmal nicht wegen zurücksetzen oder fotografieren, diesmal wegen reinrassigstem "Trophäenangeln":

Weil man laut der seltsamen Sichtweise der Tierrechtler nur angeln dürfe um Fische zu essen, sei auch die Präparation eines Zanderkopfes ein Verstoss gegen § 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes.

"Verursacher" war ein 14-jähriger Angler mit seinem Vater, der einen 87 cm langen Zander im Riedelsee in Elchingen gefangen hat.

Interessanterweise wussten die Tierrechtler bei der Anzeige noch nicht mal, ob der Zander (ganz oder in Teilen) verspeist worden wäre.

Hauptsache wieder mal angezeigt:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/kreis_neu_ulm/peta-aktivisten-zeigen-petri-juenger-an-13751211.html
----------------------------------​
Dass hier wiederum weder der von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlte Naturschutzverband DAFV noch dessen baden-württembergischer Abnickmitgliedsverband LFV-BW im Sinne von Anglern oder dem Angeln tätig werden,  davon kann man relativ sicher ausgehen.

Schliesslich war das seit Gründung des Naturschutzverbandes DAFV durch Einverleibung des DAV in den VDSF mit anschliessender Umbenennung schon immer so, dass man solche Organisationen lieber ignorierte als bekämpfte.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Salmonidenangler (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Mein Gott,

das zeugt mal wieder von unwissenheit.
innereien sollen wir wohl zukünftig auch mitessen ?
auch neue wanderwege dürfen nicht angelegt werden-sonst muss man ja die käfer und ameisen vertreiben! #d#d#d


aber- man denke doch erst mal an die wasserkraft, die die PETA unterstützt :r


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Unabhängig davon kann man zur Anzeige bringen was man will, das bedeutet noch lange nicht das der Fall auch als Verstoß gegen was auch immer geahndet werden muss/wird.

Außerdem ist das Ding schon mit der Nachweisbarkeit durch. Der Fisch könnte am Drill krank gewesen sein, Unsicherheiten wegen Verderb und einer sinnhaften Weiterverarbeitung im Vordergrund gestanden haben. Einige Parasiten im Darm, was weiß der Teufel.

Nichts wildes, der einleitende Text der Zeitung spricht ja schon Bände und drückt Peta in eine klare Ecke.


----------



## Prince of Fishing (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Ich finde das echt dreist was die Bande da abzieht. Es wird mal endlich Zeit das einer was dagegen unternimmt.


----------



## Purist (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Ganz klar ein heftiger Verstoß: Der Junge hat die Zanderbacken nicht herausgeschnitten, das geht gar nicht!


----------



## Minimax (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Interessant wäre zu wissen, auf welchem Wege die Organisation das wohl herausgefunden hat. Ich meine, Angel AGs und Hegefischen sind ja quasi öffentliche Veranstaltungen, da ists ja klar.
  Aber hier: Da fängt ein Vater mit dem Sohne einen Fisch, und lässt den präparieren, ein ganz kleiner, privater Vorgang. Wie haben die Irren davon Wind gekriegt?


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

@Minimax

Diesmal wohl aus der Zeitung... 
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokale...nders-dicken-fisch-an-der-angel-13710093.html


----------



## Minimax (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Ah, ok vielen Dank für die Aufklärung.


----------



## porbeagle (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Die tragen mittlerweile echt zu meiner Unterhaltung bei 

Wobei die Antwort von der Staatsanwaltschaft sich ja irgendwie gelangweilt
anhört.


----------



## LOCHI (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*



Purist schrieb:


> Ganz klar ein heftiger Verstoß: Der Junge hat die Zanderbacken nicht herausgeschnitten, das geht gar nicht!



:m das finde ich auch viel schlimmer als das Gequatsche von halb Affen!
Schade dass man gegen diese Brut nix machen kann oder nicht viel....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Für mich eine klarer Fall für eine Einstellung nach § 170 II StPO. Der Fisch wurde verwertet, daher muss man sich über das Vorliegen etwaiger anderer vernünftiger Gründe keine Gedanken machen. 

Warum der Landesverband hier nicht unterstützend eingreift, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich würde es als Steilvorlage sehen P€TA am Nasenring durch durch die mediale Arena zu ziehen. Schön aus allen Rohren schießen. |splat2:


----------



## gründler (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Als Jäger ist man verpflichtet die Trophäen von Böcken und Rotwild zur Jahreshauptversammlung zur bringen....Was sich da so in 40-50J Jagd ansammelt brauch ich nicht erwähnen.....


Tausende Jäger Anzeigen.....^^

|wavey:


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Die tragen mittlerweile echt zu meiner Unterhaltung bei
> 
> Wobei die Antwort von der Staatsanwaltschaft sich ja irgendwie gelangweilt
> anhört.



Genau das bezwecken sie damit. In aller Munde zu sein.|bla:


----------



## heisse forelle (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

PETA = geht gar nicht  #q#q


für mit ist PETA nur eine Vereinigung die teilweise mit "beknackten" Aktionen
auf sich aufmerksam macht und unnütz die Anglergemeinschaft mit
haltlosen Anzeigen überhäuft. So eine Vereinigung dürfte aus meiner Sicht
absolut keine Unterstützung jeglicher Art erhalten.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Für mich eine klarer Fall für eine Einstellung nach § 170 II StPO. Der Fisch wurde verwertet, daher muss man sich über das Vorliegen etwaiger anderer vernünftiger Gründe keine Gedanken machen.
> 
> Warum der Landesverband hier nicht unterstützend eingreift, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich würde es als Steilvorlage sehen P€TA am Nasenring durch durch die mediale Arena zu ziehen. Schön aus allen Rohren schießen. |splat2:


 
 ich würde da eher mal nen Steuerrechtler plus nen Anwalt für Vereinsrecht hinsetzen und mal prüfen lassen, inwie weit diese Art der dieser Tätigkeiten dem Vereinszweck entsprechen und von Gemeinnützigkeit noch gedeckt sind.
 Das wage ich arg zu bezweifeln.
 Wenn die keine Spendenquittungen mehr ausstellen können,
ist da ganz schnell Schicht im Schacht


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Selbstverständlich lassen sich Fische auch trotz Präparation essen, wenn es denn für eine "sinnvolle Verwertung" herhalten sollte.
Selbst habe ich schon einige Opfer, welche da so auf meinem Tisch gelandet sind, gegessen.
Dabei war ich immer sehr wählerisch, aber einige kulinarische Highlights waren schon dabei.
Eine irische Feroxforelle, sowie eine 4Kg Bafo aus der Nahe, mit lachsroten Fleisch, erinnere ich da als Besonderheit.
Auch eine Goldmakrele und ein Red Snapper bleiben unvergessen, einfach lecker!
Aus meiner Sicht, sollte allerdings auch eine Throphäen Präparation ein ausreichender sinnvoller Verwertungszweck sein, so man also auf das Alibi-Essen verzichten kann!
Ein ethisch sicher vertretbarer Grund für Präparate, sind Lehr- und wissenschaftliche Zwecke, wofür sogar geschützte Arten präpariert werden dürfen.
Um dem nach zu kommen, reicht es eigentlich schon das Präparat öffentlich zugänglich zu machen, wenn es z.b. in einem Vereinsheim hängt, könnte  auch ein Gasthaus sein, mit dem historischen Gewässerrekord o.ä..
Ich mache aber heute fast keine Fische mehr, zu viel Arbeit für wenig Geld, Angler sind zu geizig und essen ihren Fisch lieber, oder ihre Weiber jagen sie zum Teufel mit ihren Trophäen!
















Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich mache aber heute fast keine Fische mehr, zu viel Arbeit für wenig Geld, Angler sind zu geizig und essen ihren Fisch lieber, oder ihre Weiber jagen sie zum Teufel mit ihren Trophäen!
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Kommt drauf an,ich hatte neulich ne "grüne" Tante im Haus,sie musste durch'n Flur gehen und da guckten sie so einige von oben nach unten an.
ich sagte sie brauche ja nicht so da hingucken...ach das macht mir nix auch wenn ich dazu anders stehe.... stören mich die ganzen Trophäen nicht.

Ist also wohl auch Personen abhängig.

#h


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*



Prince of Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde das echt dreist was die Bande da abzieht. Es wird mal endlich Zeit das einer was dagegen unternimmt.


 
 Die "Verrückten" kapieren das erst, wenn man sie aus der Natur aussperrt, weil sie ja nach Ihrer eigenen Philosophie dort keinen Grund haben zu stören.
 Denn sie suchen da ja keine Nahrung, sondern vertreiben sich oft nur die Zeit, weil sie ähnlich primitiv ticken und ihren doofen Instinkten nachgehen.
 Nix mit Urlaub in der Natur, Radfahren oder wandern, arbeiten, essen und schlafen reicht sicher.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Klar landet diese bescheuerte Nummer im Schredder der Staatsanwaltschaft, aber ein Verfahren/Urteil ist ja bekanntlich nicht das Ziel solcher Aktionen, sondern Verunsicherung & Einschüchterung von Anglern plus Manipulation der Gesellschaftsmeinung.
Und dieses Ziel erreicht der Dauer-Anzeigenterror;
das sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren.

Gerade beim Präparieren von Fangen gab es auch immer wieder Anzeigen.
Es wäre längst überfällig, dass Verbände Rechtsgutachten erstellen lassen, die Anglern Rechtssicherheit geben
und im Falle eines tatsächlich mal zustandekommenden Verfahrens auch Hilfe leisten.


----------



## bigfishbremen (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Das ist so ein s.....ß Verein. Da geht ein Junge mit seinem Vater fischen und fängt dann einen tollen Fisch, eigentlich eine positive Geschichte an die sich dieser auch noch nach etlichen Jahren erinnert hätte.

 Aber jetzt muss sich die Familie mit irgendwelchen Spinner rummschlagen die das ganze zu einer negativen Erinnerung machen.

 Zum Glück gab es zu der Zeit als mein Vater mit mir fischen ging nicht solche Sekten, außer das Christentum, in Deutschland die mir die Erinnerungen mit meinem verstorbenen Vater vermiesen.........

 Viele in meinem Bekanntenkreis bestehen darauf das ich ihre Kinder, wenn sie so weit sind, mit zum fischen nehme um ihn etwas über Flora und Fauna nahe zu bringen......

 Wenn es soweit ist hoffe ich nicht das uns irgendwelche Tierrechtler mit Steinen bewerfen....
 Wenn man sich die Entwicklung so ansieht kann man damit rechnen..........

 Traurige Zukunftsperspektiven!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*



> Ein ethisch sicher vertretbarer Grund für Präparate, sind Lehr- und wissenschaftliche Zwecke, wofür sogar geschützte Arten präpariert werden dürfen.
> Um dem nach zu kommen, reicht es eigentlich schon das Präparat öffentlich zugänglich zu machen, wenn es z.b. in einem Vereinsheim hängt, könnte auch ein Gasthaus sein, mit dem historischen Gewässerrekord o.ä..



Das hatte ich so auch nicht auf dem Schirm. Danke für die Anregung, Jürgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Dito!
DANKE Jürgen!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Abgesehen davon ist Essen des "Inneren" plus Präparieren des "Äußeren" doch die vollständigste Art der Verwertung

--> da wird buchstäblich nichts "verschwendet" (zumindest bei Ganzpräparaten).

Geht doch in puncto Verwertung (die ja immer so betont wird) dann sozusagen gar nicht mehr besser bzw. vorbildlicher

--> da wird aus ansonstigem Abfall auch noch was gemacht - welches dann ggf. auch noch der Information des Betrachters dient.

Also sozusagen noch moralkonformer als moralkonform.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Geht doch in puncto Verwertung dann sozusagen gar nicht mehr besser bzw. vorbildlicher.


Das seh ich auch so.
Statt 20 Minuten Freude am Menü, 
20 Jahre am Fang erfreuen beim Blick auf die Trophäe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*

Eben. Müsste doch all die Verwertungsmoralbetoner sehr erfreuen - denn es landet dann wie gesagt nur das absolute Minimum im Müll.

Wenn das nicht maximal "moralheilig" ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Aber der Pöter will halt, dass es sich ausgeangelt hat. Um die konkreten Verwertungsmaßnahmen geht es da ja gar nicht.

Aber ist halt schon komplett lächerlich, wenn Angeln nur zur Verwertung gefordert und die maximal mögliche Form derselben in Form von Essen plus Präparieren (= praktisch "rückstandsfrei") dann kritisiert wird.

Was ein unlogischer Bullshit.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nic*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ... all die Verwertungsmoralbetoner ...


Es gibt sogar Promi-Angler, die gegen Präparation die Moralkeule schwingen!


----------

